# 

## an-bud

Dla tych którzy na morzu  :wink:  

















Next za pare minet  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

... dobrze się "rozkręca"   :Lol:  ... choć jak narazie "zagrychy" nie widać   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

*miłej zabawy życzę*  :smile:  ... trochę zazdraszczam   :sad:  (_może w przyszłym roku uda mnie sie być w Polsce o stosownym czasie_)   :cool: 

ps - do _Corony_ warto wrzucić kawałek lemonki   :smile:  - bardziej orzeźwiający napoik się stworzy   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

Trwa Licytacja twórczosci retrofood'a Flaszka została zlicytowana na rehabilitację Tomka. Zebralismy ... (kwota zostanie podana nad ranem) twórczość została wypita  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

Odbyła sie licytacja butelki, którą podarował  *retrofood*  :cool:  

Kwota łączna wyniosła 372,73 zł !!!!

----------


## sylvia1

a ja tam byłam i dziękuję za wspólnie spędzony czas... bawcie się dalej miło...

----------


## an-bud

bawimy sie bawimy :d

----------


## jea

ale mnie męczycie  :sad:  

pozdrowienia dla wszystkich   :smile:

----------


## an-bud

:Wink2:   :big grin:   :Lol:  zlicytowana flaszka wypita   :Confused:

----------


## pasie

> zlicytowana flaszka wypita


na zdrowie   :Wink2:   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał an-bud
> 
>    zlicytowana flaszka wypita  
> 
> 
> na zdrowie


Dziekujemy  :smile:  i Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## Afrodyta

Bawcie się do białego rana!!!

Za nasze zdróweczko, tych, co chcieli a nie mogli i strasznie żałują, też proszę wypić...choćby mineralną.

A później.......życzę wszystkim, żeby _kaczorus gigantus_ was nie męczył  :Wink2:

----------


## Bramer

byleby do rana nie zabrakło   :Wink2:  

a nieobecnych zdrowie było już?

----------


## bobiczek

moje na pewno.
Do Dagi na priv poszło

----------


## Żelka

Rozczarowana jestem fotkami.   :Roll:  
Wszyscy wygladacie na normalnych.   :cool:  
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
 :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

> Rozczarowana jestem fotkami.   
> Wszyscy wygladacie na normalnych.   
> '
> '
> '
> '
> '
> '
> '


 :wink:  Nie bedzie żadnej afery przynajmniej  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Pozdrawiam wszystkich imprezowiczów i przynoszę coś na _tupot białych mew_
[img]
[/img]

No i ...... ide sie rzucić z tarasu, że nie mogłam być z Wami   :sad:  

Czekam na więcej fot i opowieści.

----------


## Barbossa

Dzieweczki
jesteście WIELKIE

dziękuję

----------


## TINEK

Witam
A ja już w domku, i po rosołku (oj jak się przydał  :Wink2:  )
Było super, kto nie był niech żałuje
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## coulignon

To w buzi to kanapka ze smalcem, jedzenie było niezłe  :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

No dobra. Skoro tu  jest już kilka, to i ja swoje tu kładę.

----------


## tomkwas

Idźcie przez zboże, we wsi Moskal stoi

----------


## tomkwas



----------


## daggulka

FOOOOTYYYYYY    DAAAAAWAĆ ..... MIGIEM !!!!!!

przyjmę dzielnie na klatę wszystko co wkleicie .... wiem, że niektóre zdjęcia mogą szokować .... ale często pozory mylą ....   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Tiaaa

----------


## sSiwy12

Witajcie. Też już dojechałem  :Lol:  

Wszystkim wielkie DZIĘKUJĘ za mile spędzony czas i zajefajną zabawę  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Dzieweczki
> jesteście WIELKIE
> 
> dziękuję


dla Ciebie zawsze i wszystko ....   :Wink2:   :big grin:  


tomkwas  ..... nie widzę części fotek ...
nie wyświetlają mi się obrazki .....buuuuuuu  :cry:

----------


## tomkwas

A przecieranie okularów nie pomaga?

----------


## daggulka

> A przecieranie okularów nie pomaga?


ojjjj....Ty sie prosisz .....   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

> A przecieranie okularów nie pomaga?


Chyba nie pomaga, przetarłem i tez widzę tylko pierwszą fotkę

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Znalazłem siebie na jednej!
Widać tyle, ile zazwyczaj!  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## tomkwas

http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#

----------


## tomkwas

Tylko że ja akurat wklejam to może ciut wolniej działać.  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

O!
Pojawiły się i inne!
Tu już jakby jestem bardziej....  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

Depi żyje???

----------


## adam_mk

Jak Go ostatnio widziałem - to żył!
Troszkę smutny, jak wszyscy przy rozstaniu - ale w pełni sprawny!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

> Depi żyje???


nie wiem ... nie odpisał mi na sms   :Roll:

----------


## coulignon

> Nie bedzie żadnej afery przynajmniej



Bo jak mawiają starzy górale "jedna karetka afery nie czyni"  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

No podziękowania - szczególnie dla Dagi. 

Aaaaa... Kuba jakby umiał mówić to podziekowałby za Smoczycę. Słodka jest!

----------


## daggulka

> Troszkę smutny, jak wszyscy przy rozstaniu


smutny? ja to mam prawdziwą depresję .... i jak Ty , Adaś ... chcę jeszcze  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> No podziękowania - szczególnie dla Dagi. 
> 
> Aaaaa... Kuba jakby umiał mówić to podziekowałby za Smoczycę. Słodka jest!


miała byś bardziej realistyczna i podobna i bynajmniej nie słodka  .... ale nie znalazłam ....  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> smutny? ja to mam prawdziwą depresję .... i jak Ty , Adaś ... chcę jeszcze


no nie wiem   :Confused:  
druga noga trochę się boi
ale negocjuję....

----------


## daggulka

> no nie wiem   
> druga noga trochę się boi
> ale negocjuję....


niech się nie boi tylko uczy na błędach   :Lol: 

a tak w temacie ... odwinęłam bandaż z palucha ..... lekarz jutro nie będzie zadowolony  ...chyba przegięłam z hulańcami   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> Depi żyje???
> 
> 
> nie wiem ... nie odpisał mi na sms


Podobno brak wiadomości to dobra wiadomość   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## marzycielka_71

Kochani,
Super było Was wszystkich poznać, zwłaszcza w tak fajnych okolicznościach.
Imprezka ekstra, ale niestety obowiązki nas zbyt wcześnie wygnały do domu (właściwie to od wczoraj się zastanawiam DLACZEGO???). Mąż coś strasznie kwęka na kręgosłup i myślę, że uciekał wczoraj przed tańcami!!! A właśnie impreza rozkręcała się na dobre. No cóż, zgodnie z powiedzeniem "co się odwlecze, to nie uciece", mam nadzieję, że to nie ostatnie takie spotkanie.
Wszystkich wczoraj poznanych gorąco obydwoje pozdrawiamy.
Elżbieta i Adam

----------


## tomkwas



----------


## marzycielka_71

Oj, widziałam, widziałam w galerii.
Zdjęcie to tłumaczy bardzo chłodna noc.
Ale kolor bardzo twarzowy, nieprawdaż??!
Pozdro dla Fotografa.

----------


## tomkwas

Przekażę.

----------


## gawel

No słuchajcie coby nie powiedzieć to

PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM WIELKIE DZIĘKI DLA WSZYSTKICH ZA NIEZAPOMNIANE CHWILE !!!! 
Są one tym co będę wspominał jadąc w upojny listopadowy poranek (po ciemku  :Evil:  ) do pracy ("do varszawki "do Tomkwas  :Lol:  ) żeby się nie załamać, w najbliższej przyszłości. i Tym czego się nigdy nie zapomina w ogóle tak jak np: pierwszej nocy we własnym domu (niekoniecznie dokończonym  :Lol:  )

PS.
Dzięki Tomek za wklejenie zdjęć (chociaż ocenzurowanych  :Confused:  ) pomimo braku dostępu do netu   :big grin:  . Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem   :ohmy:  co znaczy sprzęt+talent   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja też bardzo dziękuję i czekam na dalsze fotki   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
>  Nie bedzie żadnej afery przynajmniej 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo jak mawiają starzy górale "jedna karetka afery nie czyni"


Za rok będzie trzeba gaśnice zabrać ze sobą bo jak by nie patrzeć to pora na wóz strażacki  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

> Za rok będzie trzeba gaśnice zabrać ze sobą bo jak by nie patrzeć to pora na wóz strażacki


noooo, jesteś   :Roll:  
a sSiwy12 dojechał już do domu?

----------


## cieszynianka

Za jaki rok   :ohmy:  

Mówili,, że wcześniej ma być kulig   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Za jaki rok   
> 
> Mówili,, że wcześniej ma być kulig


no oczywiście, i już role przydzielone, przeca z Dużym mamy ten kulig pociągnąć, od jutra trenuję   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Za jaki rok   
> 
> Mówili,, że wcześniej ma być kulig   
> 
> 
> no oczywiście, i już role przydzielone, przeca z Dużym mamy ten kulig pociągnąć, od jutra trenuję


A uprząż już masz   :ohmy:  

Muszę poszukać jakiegoś chomąta, od razu w dwóch egzemplarzach   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

O właśnie od razu chomąto na dwa przystojne konie szykuj   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Chyba dojechał ja widziałem już wpis jego na forum a miał napisać smsa że dojechał ale się nie doczekałem  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> O właśnie od razu chomąto na dwa przystojne konie szykuj


Chyba dam we wsi stosowne ogłoszenie, może ktoś ma i odstąpi   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Chyba dojechał ja widziałem już wpis jego na forum a miał napisać smsa że dojechał ale się nie doczekałem


Może zamiast smsa wysłał gołębia pocztowego   :ohmy:  
W tym przypadku dostarczenie wiadomości może potrwać trochę dłużej   :Confused:  
Żeby tylko jaki kot nie upolował "listonosza"   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

witajta!

No, dopchałem się do komputera.
Impreza porządna, była policja i pogotowie. Cóż więcej trzeba? Teraz nawet nie na wszystkie wesela pogotowie przyjeżdża.
 :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

a cóż to, śpią jeszcze???
a słońce już tyle godzin walczy z mleczną rzeką...

----------


## Barbossa

i ja walczę, z powszechnie niedostępną służbą zdrowia
choć i tak wynegocjowałem dobry termin, nie za miesiąc, tydzień, tylko jutro - 
jestem wniebowzięty
Retro, to czym nas poiłeś to cudnapój, może nie każdy ma na to smaka, ale to nawet miało właściwości przeciwbólowe, a mam nadzieję, że i aseptyczne   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

a cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tak mało tych fotek   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

tyle aparatów mieliście a taki mizerny efekt - mam nadzieję że to początek   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


Cieszę się że choć chwilkę mogłam być z WAMI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
a załuję że tak krótko   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## retrofood

> to nawet miało właściwości przeciwbólowe, a mam nadzieję, że i aseptyczne


nie tylko, nie tylko...  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> witajta!
> Impreza porządna, była policja i pogotowie. Cóż więcej trzeba? Teraz nawet nie na wszystkie wesela pogotowie przyjeżdża.


No. I tym możemy sie do końca życia chwalić, że do nas karetka była wezwana, a na wesele z przeciwka, figa z makiem.  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> a cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tak mało tych fotek    
> 
> tyle aparatów mieliście a taki mizerny efekt - mam nadzieję że to początek


[email protected], której nie dane mi było poznać lepiej  :sad:  , jakos mi nie wychodziło wczoraj wklejanie zdjęć, wiec zrobiłem album na googlach.
http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#
Tam jest więcej.

----------


## retrofood

ja już byłem kiedyś w takiej sytuacji, gdzie w jadalni na dole było wesele, a na hallu II pietra siedzieliśmy se wokół stolików... i z dołu przychodzili do nas, twierdząc, że u nas jest weselej...  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> a cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tak mało tych fotek    
> 
> tyle aparatów mieliście a taki mizerny efekt - mam nadzieję że to początek    
> 
> 
> [email protected], której nie dane mi było poznać lepiej  , jakos mi nie wychodziło wczoraj wklejanie zdjęć, wiec zrobiłem album na googlach.
> http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#
> Tam jest więcej.


ooooooooooooooooooooo teraz to sobie polukałam 

i no cóż....  pozazadraszczałam   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

przespałam się .... i nic nie minęło - nadal euforia i uśmiech jak przyklejony z gęby nie schodzi   :oops:   :Lol:  

FOTY WKLEJAĆ .... bez krempacji   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

To Ty się przespałaś, a ja stałem dziś w łazience 10 minut i nie mogłem sobie przypomnieć od czego się golenie zaczyna...

----------


## tomkwas

Jak od czego? Od kostek.   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Od kostek nie mogę, bom poobgryzał. I jeszcze ktoś mię w język ugryzł i nie mogę gorących napojow pić. I kwasu nie mam, bo ktoś mi się do barku włamał. Sprawcy nie schwytano.

----------


## tomkwas

Pewnie ukradł, sprzedał a kasę przechlał. Niecnota.

----------


## daggulka

Stasiu ....jak ja sie martwiłam, czy Cie ten Depi na ten dworzec odstawił i czy Ty do domu dotarłeś   :oops:  
ale widze , że piszesz i  humorek dopisuje - znaczy wszystko gra i buczy   :big grin:  
a kwasu to bym nie odpusciła ...koniecznie musisz sprawców włamania znaleźć i ukarać   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Depi żyje???


żyje , sms-owałam z nim dziś .... wczoraj cały dzień kaca leczył .... ale wszystko ogólnie ok , Stasia też dostarczył gdzie trza   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

Depi jest w porzo. 
A kwasu nie odpuszczę, tylko nie mam kogo przesłuchać. Se gdzieś poszli.
No i bedę musiał na ranczo jechać, nową beczkę naruszyć...

----------


## Piczman

Siema   :cool:  

Właśnie kombinuje z fotkami, jak skończę to dostaniecie linka   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman .... czekamy   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> Siema   
> 
> Właśnie kombinuje z fotkami, jak skończę to dostaniecie linka



Witam Wszystkich

Kombinuj, bo wszyscy czekamy

pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## gawel

> Siema   
> 
> Właśnie kombinuje z fotkami, jak skończę to dostaniecie linka


yes pleasex3  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

tylko - Piczman ... ja osobiście prosze o łagodne potraktowanie mojej osoby  ...  wszystko pamiętam - te fotki nie będą normalne   :oops:   :Lol: 

choc z drugiej strony ... zawsze można powiedziec, ze to fotomontaż    :oops:   :Lol:  

żartowałam .... wklejaj jak leci ... za zbyt dużą ilosc alkoholu tez trza odpowiedzieć jak dorosły człek   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

To jakieś fatum 2 razy mieliśmy party i 2 razy wywaliło mi mojego kota, gdzie się podziałeś kci kci kci....  :cry: 

Ja rozumiem że pierwsze koty za płoty, ale żeby aż tak   :ohmy:

----------


## TINEK

Witam

A ja nie wiem czy juz ciocia Daggulka przeczytała co dla Niej zostało napisane we wątku co to do niego jest link w mojej stopce   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

> Witam
> 
> A ja nie wiem czy juz ciocia Daggulka przeczytała co dla Niej zostało napisane we wątku co to do niego jest link w mojej stopce     
> 
> pozdrawiam


nieeee...ale juz lece   :big grin:  

Gawel ...nie kombinuj ...ja widze kota - jak go widze to nie jest źle   :Lol:

----------


## magpie101

Milo mi, ze moge Was wszystkich zobaczyc  :big tongue:  !
Nie kazdego kojarze ze zdjec zlotowych ale i tak fajnie, ze wstawiliscie fotki.

----------


## Piczman

W "międzyczasie"  ,,, 




 :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Tak się bawi , tak się bawi ,,,, 



piczman i piczmanka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

PS. Musiałem sobie zęba dorobić bo przerwa na papierosa była a Ja przecież nie palę   :Wink2:

----------


## aka z Ina

> Milo mi, ze moge Was wszystkich zobaczyc  !
> Nie kazdego kojarze ze zdjec zlotowych ale i tak fajnie, ze wstawiliscie fotki.


ty nie wszystkich a ja nikogo  :oops:   :sad:

----------


## Piczman

To kto chciał fotki zobaczyć? 

LINK DO ZDJĘĆ Z IMPREZY  :cool:

----------


## tomkwas

> PS. Musiałem sobie zęba dorobić bo przerwa na papierosa była a Ja przecież nie palę


Tak mi sie coś zdawało, żeś grzebał przy uzębieniu  :wink:

----------


## amalfi

> Tak się bawi , tak się bawi ,,,, 
> 
> 
> 
> piczman i piczmanka


Chyba piczman i *piczmanowa*  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

Może napiszcie kto jest kto na tym grupowym zdjęciu   :Wink2:  

No i mam pytanie odnośnie zdjęć. Dlaczego Stasiu wyrywa jekieś deski?   :ohmy:   Dlatego była policja?

----------


## daggulka

Piczman ....fotki pierwsza klasa .... zdaje sobie sprawę , ze to nie wszystkie   :Wink2:  
ja mam prośbe .... proszę - jesli ktoś ma jakieś fotki  których nie chce publikowac z moją osobą (oprócz Piczmana i Tomkwasa , bo z nimi jestem dogadana)  ... ja bardzo chciałabym pooglądać ... daje swój adres mailowy , proszę na maila mi przysłać:
[email protected]

amalfi - nie dlatego była policja .... no coś Ty ... czy widzisz , zeby na tych zdjęciach ktoś się na kogoś wkurzał albo dym robił? 
oczywiście , że nie   :big grin:  
chodziło o to, że jedna z osób na spotkaniu nabawiła się niechcący  kontuzji ... a ponieważ dzwoniąc na 112 przyjeżdza również policja (a chcieliśmy tylko karetkę) to przyjechali , zobaczyli ze wszystko ok i odjechali   :Roll:

----------


## amalfi

No nie mów   :Lol:   Myślałam, że z tą karetką i policją to żart   :Lol:  

Eeeee kochani, to impreza była super jak dwie służby zostały pofatygowane   :Wink2:  

Pamiętam takiego sylwestra, na którym na 12 osób była złamana noga, złamana ręka i zdjęty skalp. Więc takie rzeczy ludziom sie zdarzają   :Wink2:  

Zdjęcia świetne.

----------


## piczmanka

> Chyba piczman i *piczmanowa*


Już za późno   :Wink2: 

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich, miło było poznać   :big tongue:

----------


## betina71

No prosze! Jak widać na załączonych obrazkach imprezka była pierwsza klasa! Towarzystwo i do tańca, i do różańca.
Pewnie żal było kończyć .....

----------


## tomkwas

> Towarzystwo i do tańca, i do różańca.


Żeby tylko. Normalnie mówię Ci, bajka.
Następnym razem spróbuj przyjechać. Bo wymiana zdań na forum, choć miła, nie może się równać z bezpośrednim kontaktem.

----------


## sSiwy12

> ....Pewnie żal było kończyć .....


Przeca impreza nie jest zakończona. Ona będzie trwała dłużej niż FM, dłużej niż Owsiak i jeszcze dłużej niż *retrofood*  :Lol:  
Tera jezd pszerwa (techniczna?)  :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> Chyba piczman i *piczmanowa*   
> 
> 
> Już za późno  
> 
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich, miło było poznać


To Wy z Leżajska i nie powiedzieli... tyłki spiorę na drugi raz...

----------


## betina71

*sSiwy12 napisał:*



> Tera jezd pszerwa (techniczna?)


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big tongue:   oj to się popłakałam ....  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> *sSiwy12 napisał:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tera jezd pszerwa (techniczna?)
> 			
> 		
> ...


no ale to prawda   :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

Kwas się znalazł!!!
_przestawiony do drugiego barku..._

----------


## Barbossa

fotki super, niektóre aż za  :Smile: 
ja swoje postaram się przerobić wieczorem


na razie letam do krawca, znalazłem prywatnego,
zobaczę co powie

----------


## betina71

..... a ja zamiast pracować oglądam zdjęcia...... i tak se cichutko wzdycham.....

----------


## daggulka

> fotki super, niektóre aż za


fotomontaż   :Roll:  




> na razie letam do krawca, znalazłem prywatnego,
> zobaczę co powie


czekam na wieści ... ja na zdjęcie szwów z palucha jutro ...bo dziś nie zdążyłam   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

> To Wy z Leżajska i nie powiedzieli... tyłki spiorę na drugi raz...


No jak to? Myślałem że wszyscy wiedzą, przegapiłeś ?   :Roll: 

PS. To co z tym Leżajskiem nie tak ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

ach leżajsk
moje pierwsze przygody z browarem
w Pszczelinach, niedaleko Ustrzyk Górnych
eeech, to były czasy   :big grin:  
ale ten łykend też niczego sobie, było git

a krawiec powiedział. że ładnie overlockiem pojechane, kontrola w piątek
i pare dni popasu
właśnie siedzę nad fotami, ktoś może polecić programik do zmniejszenia hurtowo rozdzielczości?

----------


## Piczman

Daj Maila na PW, wyślę Ci instalkę !

----------


## daggulka

> właśnie siedzę nad fotami, ktoś może polecić programik do zmniejszenia hurtowo rozdzielczości?


ja mam zdjęcia na imageshack .... jak tam wklepujesz hurtowo na serwer to zaznaczasz wielkość obrazka i zmniejsza wszystko jak leci   :Roll:  

dobrze, ze noga w porządku  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Daj Maila na PW, wyślę Ci instalkę !


ja też... ja też .... na zaś jak znalazł   :Lol:  
[email protected]

----------

> ach leżajsk
> moje pierwsze przygody z browarem
> w Pszczelinach, niedaleko Ustrzyk Górnych
> eeech, to były czasy   ...


potwierdzam
po róznych przygodach z różnymi "niby dobrymi" browarami /typu - żywiec, warka, tyskie/
nalepszy okazał sie Leżajski Full /żadnej ściemy /

gull, gull, gull ...

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> To Wy z Leżajska i nie powiedzieli... tyłki spiorę na drugi raz...
> 
> 
> No jak to? Myślałem że wszyscy wiedzą, przegapiłeś ?  
> 
> PS. To co z tym Leżajskiem nie tak ?


wszystko tak, mieliśta mię po drodze... a w Leżajsku mam wnuka

----------


## sSiwy12

A oto moja relacja z tej części spotkania.

16,38 przyjazd na imprezę. I tu zaskoczenie – mimo ewidentnego spóźnienie -  Smoczyca nie syczy nie op…… Ba jest baaaardzo miła.
I zaczęło się. Impreza w 50% biesiadna, a w pozostałych 50% integracyjno-rozrywkowa.
Część biesiadna, w zasadzie składała się z dwóch głównych składników:
- jedzenia i degustacji – w tym jeśli chodzi o degustację, była także twórczość własna i to dobra, bo opasłe tomiska znikały z prędkością światła. 
Jedzenie wyśmienite i urozmaicone tak, ze każdy znalazł to co lubi i to pod dostatkiem. Obsługa nie przyjmowała do wiadomości, że ktoś czegoś nie chce. Wmuszali, na zasadzie szefowa kazała – ciekawe która szefowa – nasza, czy właścicielka. Zdania są podzielone.

Do degustacji wrócę pod koniec, bo ciekawe wnioski nasunęły się rano.

Część integracyjno-rozrywkowa. W zasadzie, to mało miejsca aby opisać. Ale tak w skrócie:
- Smoczyca, która była zawsze i wszędzie i nie był to obraz spowodowany „podwójnym widzeniem”.
- niezmordowany Pan B, który czuwał nad tym, aby z każdym porozmawiać, 
- Pani G  - niezmordowana tancerka, porywająca do tańca tych wszystkich, których jeszcze nie zdążyła „wykończyć”,
- Pan D, który nadawał ton zabawie w sensie dosłownym i wielkim,
- Pan R, który oprócz twórczości „literackiej” dał się poznać jako niezrównany i niepokonany zapiewajło – i to z donośnym głosem,
- 6 grajków na 2 gitarach,
- Pan B  z narażeniem zdrowia próbował odnaleźć zagubione drewno do kominka (o 3 nad ranem było zewnętrznie bardzo zimno),
- wizyta jakiejś TV (jest podejrzenie, że była to telewizja „T”),
- niesamowita ilość fotografów, aż jasno było od fleszy (ciekawe dlaczego tak mało zdjęć),
- przerażenie w oczach tych, których pytałem, czy dobrze się bawią, a odpowiadali, że bardzo dobrze, po usłyszeniu, ze jak źle, to ja ich będę zabawiał,
- i wiele innych ciekawych i zjawiskowych odkryć tego spotkania, aż do godz. 5,30.

Poranek godzina 9 (bo o tej godzinie wstałem) przywitał nas bardzo pogodnie i to zarówno w sensie aury, jak i samopoczucia wstających.

Przed rozstaniem się badanie alkomatem. I tu ciekawe spostrzeżenie.
Wszyscy kierowcy nadawali się do jazdy. A pozostali? No cóż należy stwierdzić, że tylko 2 osoby pozostawały pod wpływem i to w śladowych ilościach. To stawia znak zapytania odnośnie degustacji.

Godzina 13 mój tymczasowy wyjazd na czas przerwy (technicznej?).

Wnioski – po wznowieniu imprezy należy:
- obowiązkowo wstawić rurę do tańca, bo ewidentnie dał się odczuć jej brak – biorąc pod uwagę ewolucje Pana D.
- drewno do kominka będzie w bardziej widocznym miejscu (już załatwione),
- po przerwie (technicznej?), uwiązać Smoczycę, co jakiś czas, do krzesła, aby odpoczęła od tych swoich obowiązków i matkowaniu wszystkim – my chcemy trochę samodzielności.

I ostatni wniosek – dla mnie najważniejszy. Nie ma to jak zabawa w doborowym towarzystwie. I dlatego wszystkim bardzo za to DZIĘKUJĘ.

----------


## daggulka

> uwiązać Smoczycę, co jakiś czas, do krzesła, aby odpoczęła od tych swoich obowiązków i matkowaniu wszystkim – my chcemy trochę samodzielności.


no ale ja przeca robię postepy ... na afterparty byłam bardziej opiekuńcza   :oops:   ... ponieważ tendencja jest spadkowa, to jest duuuuuża szansa że na nastepnej imprezie nie będę matkować juz nikomu ino rzuce się w wir zabawy   :Lol:  ... a poza tym musimy kontunuować tradycje spotkaniowe bo dochodzimy ...... do wprawy   :big grin:  
kiedyś w końcu nastąpi ta impreza .... idealna  :Lol:  

*a Twoja relacja to rewelacja*   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

a mówiłem, że moja tfurczość, chociaż dla niektórych niestrawna, to na drugi dzień śladów ni ma (i za to do szkoły się nie nadaje...)  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Witajcie kochane ludziska   :big grin:  
Oj nie chciało się wracać do rzeczywistości   :Roll:  
Zaraz pędzę oglądać zdjęcia   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Witajcie kochane ludziska   
> Oj nie chciało się wracać do rzeczywistości   
> Zaraz pędzę oglądać zdjęcia


na strychu

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Witajcie kochane ludziska   
> Oj nie chciało się wracać do rzeczywistości   
> Zaraz pędzę oglądać zdjęcia  
> 
> 
> na strychu


nie .... na strychu to się  ma pewnie bibliotekę z książkami   :Roll:  ... a nie albumy ze zdjęciami   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

Przyznawać się bez bicia .... kto ma zdjęcia i nie chce pokazać .... tyyyyyle fleszy błyskało a teraz to ni hu hu.....   :Roll:   :Lol: 

Barbossa .... a Ty to od połednia  te zdjęcie retuszujesz na max czy ino zgrać miałeś?   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

no wlasnie  :cry:

----------


## Barbossa

pardon,
ale siły brak do siedzenia przy stacjonarnym, szczególnie, że kulas ma być w górze
działam na wi-fi, a to da radę tylko coś bazgrać
obiecuję jutro się za nie wziąć

----------


## retrofood

przyznaj, że się zalegle migdalisz i nie masz czasu, a nie tam wymyślasz...

----------


## daggulka

> przyznaj, że się zalegle migdalisz i nie masz czasu, a nie tam wymyślasz...


o , to to na pewno ....   :Lol:  

Barbossa .... zdrowie najważniejsze - noga w górze i bazgraj ino ....   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

no dobra, dziś się nie doczekałem na zdjęcia, więc zdejmę sam co nieco. I życzę wszystkim stosunkowo udanej nocy.

----------


## galka

Co to była za impreza,co to była za impreza  :big grin:  

Piczman pisze coś o braku zęba a  link do jego zdjęć tajne/poufne nie otwiera mi się.Musi na tych zdjęciach są dowody kto podkulawił Barbossę.Gaweł stracił kota z awatara .Ja tam nie wiem co Retro miał w tej flaszce ale chyba było dobre   skoro Policja-była,karetka-była,straży nie było-nie wiadomo dlaczego.

 Znaczy się impreza była udana  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Oj Gałeczko, udana była impreza, szkoda, że Cię nie było   :Roll:  

Ale masz szansę na kulig się załapać   :big grin:

----------


## galka

Tez żałuję kochana ale co się odwlecze...

----------


## coulignon

> Musi na tych zdjęciach są dowody kto podkulawił Barbossę.




 :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

jaaaacieeee... popłakałam się ....... rozmiękam się na starość   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## galka

*coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????
Czy to pitbull po liftingu  :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> *coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????


gaaaaalka - zbereźnico jedna   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

> *coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????


A co ja mam powiedzieć?  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

sory za osobiste i egoistyczne pytanie nie wtemacie czy ja mam kota?  :Roll:  . Bo zdania są podzielone. Daga twierdzi ze mam, a ja nie widze  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał galka
> 
> *coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????
> 
> 
> 
> A co ja mam powiedzieć?


ja nie wiem, Rysiu .... no cholera - nie wiem   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## galka

*sSiwy ,Cię przepraszam ,  o agresora mi chodziło  




*

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał galka
> 
> *coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????
> 
> 
> 
> A co ja mam powiedzieć?


No, jakoś się ustosunkować do tego pomówienia   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał galka
> 
> *coulignon*  strzałka wskazuje na tego małego????
> 
> 
> 
> A co ja mam powiedzieć?



ssiwy ledwo z życiem uszedł...

----------


## daggulka

> sory za osobiste i egoistyczne pytanie nie wtemacie czy ja mam kota?  . Bo zdania są podzielone. Daga twierdzi ze mam, a ja nie widze


Piooootrek ...no gdzie zaś masz kota?   :ohmy:  
ide na poszukiwania ...ostatnio znalazłam, teraz też znajde ...
tylko daj mi chwilę  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

> *sSiwy ,Cię przepraszam ,  o agresora mi chodziło  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wybaczam - zwłaszcza po tym "agresorze"  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> sory za osobiste i egoistyczne pytanie nie wtemacie czy ja mam kota?  . Bo zdania są podzielone. Daga twierdzi ze mam, a ja nie widze 
> 
> 
> Piooootrek ...no gdzie zaś masz kota?   
> ide na poszukiwania ...ostatnio znalazłam, teraz też znajde ...
> tylko daj mi chwilę


Jak to było na kłopoty... Daggulka  :Lol:   z góry dzięki

----------


## gawel

Znalazłem kota zastępczego na tymczasem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Znalazłem kota zastępczego na tymczasem


Czy coś mu się stało   :ohmy:  
Może stoi na gorącym podłożu   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Znalazłem kota zastępczego na tymczasem    
> 
> 
> Czy coś mu się stało   
> Może stoi na gorącym podłożu


Jakaś wypasiona podłogówka zfunkcją podgrzewania pizzy

----------


## daggulka

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
mówisz - masz.....

----------


## gawel

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  





 jestemw szoku jak go znalazłs??? Daga wielkie dzieki

----------


## gawel

Uff od razu lepiej   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Piotruś ...ciężko było .... dlatego teraz sobie go zapisałam i jak go zgubisz znowu to od razu Ci go podrzucę   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
a jeśli chodzi o "jak" .... choooopie - lata korzystania z googli  czegoś mnie naumiały  :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Uff od razu lepiej


Wolę jak machasz ogonem, niż to podskakiwanie z obłędem w oczach   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Uff od razu lepiej  
> 
> 
> Wolę jak machasz ogonem, niż to podskakiwanie z obłędem w oczach


Ja też tamta druga wersja to będzie po odczycie rachunku po sezonie grzewczym   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


To prędko ocieplaj chałupkę   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Moja cieplutka juz przetestowana 6 sezonów, ale nie wykluczam podwyżek  :Evil:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


Ja bym chętnie je wykluczyła   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


W zeszłym roku to chyba było ze 4 albo 5  :Roll:  ,bo ja prądem grzeje generalnie

----------


## galka

O kotecek się znalazł  :big grin:  
Coś mi się zdaje ,że też był w Ruścu tylko dojście do siebie zajęło mu trochę więcej czasu-brak treningu  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> Co to była za impreza (...) Policja-była,karetka-była,straży nie było-nie wiadomo dlaczego.
> 
>  Znaczy się impreza była udana


Myślę, myślę i mi wychodzi ze lista nieobecnych jest dłuższa. No bo tak:
- straż leśna
- WOPR
- TOPR
- Rejon dróg publicznych
- SOK
- wojsko
- UDT
- ITD
...
I możemy to sobie śmiało poczytywać za plamę na honorze. Szczęściem, zgodnie z ustaleniami, impreza jeszcze nie skończona, więc kto wie, kto wie ...

----------


## retrofood

Zapomniałeś o Urzędzie Skarbowym i Komitetowych z miejscowej Parafii...

----------


## tomkwas

Racja. Mea maxima culpa.

----------


## daggulka

> Zapomniałeś o Urzędzie Skarbowym i Komitetowych z miejscowej Parafii...


Komitet miejscowej partii to musi Pani Osińska zaprosić ...krzesła od nich miała to chybasię znają ....  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

Uwaga ! Zaraz będą fotki od *Barbossy* !
Są wszystkie jak leci, nic nie pousuwał   :ohmy:  więc przygotujcie się na najgorsze   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

nic tam nie ma   :big tongue:

----------


## gawel

> Uwaga ! Zaraz będą fotki od *Barbossy* !
> Są wszystkie jak leci, nic nie pousuwał   więc przygotujcie się na najgorsze


No nareszcie   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

ja nic nie widzę. Kurna, co jest?

----------


## daggulka

cierpliwości .... jak obiecał  to da ....   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Kurna ja tez nic nie widze  :ohmy:  , przypomina sie dialog Janowskiej i Kwiatkowskiej z "Rozmów kontrolowanych"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Na wszelki wypadek przetarłem bryle, ale nie pomogło. NIE WIDAĆ.

----------


## Barbossa

link jest niepubliczny
upublicznię, jeżeli jeszcze Depi nie będzie miał wątków   :big grin:  
reszta - grzeczne jak aniołki

----------


## retrofood

widzę jasność i pusty monitor

----------


## retrofood

> cierpliwości .... jak obiecał  to da ....


a może łon jak Partia?
Bo Partia jak mówi, że nie da - to nie da.
A jak Partia mówi że da - to mówi.

----------


## Barbossa

a z resztą
 foty
jakoś tak bez oddzielnej lampki gorzej wychodzą
muszę chyba uzupełnić zestaw   :Confused:

----------


## gawel

> link jest niepubliczny
> upublicznię, jeżeli jeszcze Depi nie będzie miał wątków   
> reszta - grzeczne jak aniołki


Gdzie ten link? Bo ja nawet tego nie widze   :cry:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> link jest niepubliczny
> upublicznię, jeżeli jeszcze Depi nie będzie miał wątków   
> reszta - grzeczne jak aniołki


To go podaj mi na PW niepublicznie

----------


## retrofood

nic z tych zdjęć nie rozumiem. To dlaczego ta policja przyjechała i pogotowie? Taż tam i przedszkole by do pionu powróciło! Nawet gorzały na stole nie było!

----------


## tomkwas

Tylko gawel jakiś taki niewyraźny

----------


## retrofood

> Tylko gawel jakiś taki niewyraźny


gorzej, że niewyraźny *już o suchym pysku*!  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Jedyne wytłumaczenie, to przeziębienie.
A że zimnawo było ...

----------


## retrofood

no, do grzania to żadna chętna się nie wyrywała...

----------


## gawel

No dobra dobra juz widze wszystko OK, zdjęcia bardzo fajne takie dynamiczne   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Jedyne wytłumaczenie, to przeziębienie.
> A że zimnawo było ...


ja tez niewyraźna ... ale dopiero dziś ... no własnie - bo zimno było ...  :Roll:  

zdjęcia Barbossy - rewelacja .....
Depi .... To taka nasza prawdziwa prywatna etatowa gwiazda    :big grin:  
rewelacyjnie sie  chłopak bawi ... zawsze mu zazdraszczam tego luzu   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

> no, do grzania to żadna chętna się nie wyrywała...


ja tam nie narzekam .... ręce mam zawsze lodowate, więc z listości mnie co chwile ktos przytulał   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> no, do grzania to żadna chętna się nie wyrywała...
> 
> 
> ja tam nie narzekam .... ręce mam zawsze lodowate, więc z* listości mnie co chwile ktos przytulał*


Naiwności ludzka, gdzie twe granice ...  :smile:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> no, do grzania to żadna chętna się nie wyrywała...
> 
> 
> ja tam nie narzekam .... ręce mam zawsze lodowate, więc z listości mnie co chwile ktos przytulał


moja żona też tak ma, ale wie gdzie se zagrzać...

----------


## daggulka

> Naiwności ludzka, gdzie twe granice ...


ojjjj.... se kiedyś w końcu nagrabisz ....   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

Fotki - REWELACJA, tak jak impreza  :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Tylko gawel jakiś taki niewyraźny


chciałem oszczędzić przykrości
minę miał za anielską
byłoby to podejrzane

dochodzę do wniosku, że dobra lampa to jednak podstawa
choć wieczorem unikam zdjęć, a raczej nie potrafię już znaleźć aparatu, co często na dobre wychodzi   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jaka ciiisza ...ja wiem : każdy zapisuje na kompa .... tak na wszelki wypadek ...a że trza zdjęcie po zdjęciu pojedynczo ...to i trwać musi   :big tongue:  
tylko skąd ja to wiem ....   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## retrofood

> jaka ciiisza ...ja wiem : każdy zapisuje na kompa .... tak na wszelki wypadek ...a że trza zdjęcie po zdjęciu pojedynczo ...to i trwać musi   
> tylko skąd ja to wiem ....


tiaaaaaa.... cisza taka, że nawet Smoczyca nie odpowiada na posty z poprzedniej strony, tiaaaa......

----------


## daggulka

Stasiu .... na ten?




> moja żona też tak ma, ale wie gdzie se zagrzać...


no i co ja mam Ci napisać?   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Stasiu .... na ten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


jak to co? napisz dlaczego te ręce masz takie zimne!  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> dochodzę do wniosku, że dobra lampa to jednak podstawa
> choć wieczorem unikam zdjęć, a raczej nie potrafię już znaleźć aparatu, co często na dobre wychodzi


Faktem jest że lampa rzecz przydatna, ale ja bym nie przesadzał. Zdjęcia są jak trzeba, bo nieważne technikalia, tylko radośnie rozpląsane obiekty. Ot co.
No ale jak my już przy tym, cień w lewym dolnym rogu, to norma czy wtykałeś paluchy przed lampę?

----------


## Joskul

Uff, znalazłam się wreszcie na fotkach Barbossy, bo już się zastanawiałam ,na jakiej imprezie ja byłam  :big grin: . Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dziękuję za pyszną zabawę.

----------


## daggulka

> jak to co? napisz dlaczego te ręce masz takie zimne!


odkąd pamiętam  tak mam ...ot - wybrakowany model   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

swoją drogą Retro, chyba nauki w Moskwie pobierałeś
jak unikać zdjęć wieczorową porą   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Każdy kto wyśle mi numer tel. dostanie filmik z imprezy MMS'em !

Uprzedzam że warto to zobaczyć   :Lol:  Daga to potwierdzi   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Uff, znalazłam się wreszcie na fotkach Barbossy, bo już się zastanawiałam ,na jakiej imprezie ja byłam . Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dziękuję za pyszną zabawę.


Coś słabo szukałaś, bo np. u mnie jest takie o:

----------


## tomkwas

O! A tu widać jak w pijackim widzie bezwzględnie maltretowałem cieszyniankę.
Współczuję szczerze ...

----------


## daggulka

> Każdy kto wyśle mi numer tel. dostanie filmik z imprezy MMS'em !
> 
> Uprzedzam że warto to zobaczyć   Daga to potwierdzi


boszszszs.... na filmie  zaś chleje .... czy jest jakies zdjęcie na którym czegoś nie żłopie?    :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:  
a Depi .... jak Depi .... przesłodki , zresztą tak jak i coulignon   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> O! A tu widać jak w pijackim widzie bezwzględnie maltretowałem cieszyniankę.
> Współczuję szczerze ...


przede wszystkim  nie maltretowałeś tylko pod nieobecność prezesa ustalaliscie ważne partyjne szczegóły   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Podświadoma walka o stołki?
No może i racja.

----------


## Piczman

Adam zgłodniał to wykorzystałeś okazję i tyle  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a Cieszynianka to barrrdzo cierpliwa kobieta ... taka prawdziwa samarytanka  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> a Cieszynianka to barrrdzo cierpliwa kobieta ... taka prawdziwa samarytanka


Odezwała się Niesamarytanka   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> a Cieszynianka to barrrdzo cierpliwa kobieta ... taka prawdziwa samarytanka 
> 
> 
> Odezwała się Niesamarytanka


  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> O! A tu widać jak w pijackim widzie bezwzględnie maltretowałem cieszyniankę.
> Współczuję szczerze ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Ty byłeś tak samo pijany jak ja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

PS. To było po trzeźwemu  :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

> swoją drogą Retro, chyba nauki w Moskwie pobierałeś
> jak unikać zdjęć wieczorową porą


w kadr się nie miesciłem, ot co.

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> O! A tu widać jak w pijackim widzie bezwzględnie maltretowałem cieszyniankę.
> Współczuję szczerze ...
> 
> 
>      Ty byłeś tak samo pijany jak ja        
> 
> PS. To było po trzeźwemu


Taaa, Ale przy porannym dmuchaniu w sprzęt Siwego  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: , to u mnie jakoś weselszy wynik wyszedł.

----------


## tomkwas

Mam już wszystko przemyślane. To DużyPieter, widząc że mu żonę zamęczam, przysiadł sie, podłączył mi kroplówę i ululał. Czym kobitę wybronił...

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


  :Roll:  e tam na pewno dmuchałeś nie w to co potrzeba  :Lol:   :oops:  , poza tym nic po tobie nie było widać, byłes taki sam w momencie przyjazdu jak i odjazdu  :Roll:

----------


## tomkwas

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
No, akurat w tych momentach to może i racja, ale mnie chodzi o to co było pomiędzy.   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> e tam na pewno dmuchałeś nie w to co potrzeba


potwierdzam!
tyle, że... to też dobrze nie świadczy...

----------


## tomkwas

> e tam na pewno dmuchałeś nie w to co potrzeba


To jest możliwe ...   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
>   e tam na pewno dmuchałeś nie w to co potrzeba  
> 
> 
> potwierdzam!
> tyle, że... to też dobrze nie świadczy...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Trzeba tak dmuchać, żeby nikogo nie wydmuchać.

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
>  e tam na pewno dmuchałeś nie w to co potrzeba  
> 
> 
> To jest możliwe ...


  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

ojjjj ....chopaki .... chopaki.....  :Lol:  

a przyznam, ze tomkwasa to się bałam na poczatku ....tak groźnie na mnie zaglądał .... obserwował .... a jak se jeszcze przypomniałam jego bardzo zasadnicze wypowiedzi z wewontku partyjnego, to jeszcze bardziej się bałam   :oops:  
ale się okazał równy chop .....   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Bojałaś siem?
I vice versal.  :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> O! A tu widać jak w pijackim widzie bezwzględnie maltretowałem cieszyniankę.
> Współczuję szczerze ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Łomatko, a kiedy było to maltretowanie, bo jakoś nie zauważyłam   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Dobra dobra. Ty samarytanka, to się nie przyznasz.

----------


## daggulka

> Bojałaś siem?
> I vice versal.


jassssne .... nie gadaj .... nikt sie mnie nie boi na tym forum   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## tomkwas

> a jak se jeszcze przypomniałam jego bardzo zasadnicze wypowiedzi z wewontku partyjnego, to jeszcze bardziej się bałam


  :Lol:  Te o wciąganiu na członka?   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Toooomek ... ja Cie prosze   :oops:   :Lol:  
ale odpowiem ... nie - nie te   :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> a z resztą
>  foty
> jakoś tak bez oddzielnej lampki gorzej wychodzą
> muszę chyba uzupełnić zestaw


  :big grin:  
Barbossa, dzięki za zdjęcia, jesteś wielki (i dosłownie i w przenośni   :Lol:  )
 :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

kurrrrrde ... ja chce jeszcze .... kto umie cofnąć czas?  :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

ale za kwasem nikt nie tęskni... zawiedziony jestem...  :cry:

----------


## cieszynianka

Może poprośmy Adama, żeby zmajstrował maszynkę do podróży w czasie   :Roll:  
On wykonuje _niewykonalne_  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> ale za kwasem nikt nie tęskni... zawiedziony jestem...


Jak nie, jak tak   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Adaś chyba odsypia, bo cóś go długo nie ma

----------


## cieszynianka

> Adaś chyba odsypia, bo cóś go długo nie ma


Miał pod Giewontem coś montować, może mu się spodobało i został   :Roll:  
Albo szuka miejsca na kulig   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Adaś chyba odsypia, bo cóś go długo nie ma
> 
> 
> Miał pod Giewontem coś montować, może mu się spodobało i został   
> Albo szuka miejsca na kulig


albo razem z bacą się waha

PS. Słyszeliście jak baca się wahał?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


Ale on na tym weselu chyba nie był   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

mam nadzieję, że nie!
no, ale bacy dla towarzystwa...

----------


## gawel

> ojjjj ....chopaki .... chopaki.....  
> 
> a przyznam, ze tomkwasa to się bałam na poczatku ....tak groźnie na mnie zaglądał .... obserwował .... a jak se jeszcze przypomniałam jego bardzo zasadnicze wypowiedzi z wewontku partyjnego, to jeszcze bardziej się bałam   
> ale się okazał równy chop .....


Watków nie czytałem (jeszcze  :oops:  ), tez sie bałem tego prokuratorskiego wzroku, a że równy z niego chłop to poza konkursem wiadomo ze TAK  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ojjjj ....chopaki .... chopaki.....  
> 
> a przyznam, ze tomkwasa to się bałam na poczatku ....tak groźnie na mnie zaglądał .... obserwował .... a jak se jeszcze przypomniałam jego bardzo zasadnicze wypowiedzi z wewontku partyjnego, to jeszcze bardziej się bałam   
> ale się okazał równy chop .....  
> 
> 
> Watków nie czytałem (jeszcze  ), tez sie bałem tego prokuratorskiego wzroku, a że równy z niego chłop to poza konkursem wiadomo ze TAK


"Proszę Państwa, On tak patrzył, bo wadę wzroku potężną ma, a okularów se nie wziął" - to cytat z mojej dobrej znajomej. I sporo w nim prawdy. Ja tu tylko pomijam fakt, że Bóg mi taką gębę do kompletu dał.  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:  Jak to "taką"???? Chyba sobie żartujesz, masz jakies dziwne kompleksy najlepszy dowód to to że masz przefają i sympatyczną żone pod kazym wzgledem i nie posadzam jej o zły gust  :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

Nie no, czekaj. Ja kompleksów nie mam, że ryj szpetny. Tylko że ludzie czasem myślą żem zły okrutnik, a to tylko gęba taka...  :wink: 
A żonie przekażę. Zresztą, zbira się bidula żeby coś wreszcie samodzielnie napisać.

----------


## gawel

> Nie no, czekaj. Ja kompleksów nie mam, że ryj szpetny. Tylko że ludzie czasem myślą żem zły okrutnik, a to tylko gęba taka... 
> A żonie przekażę. Zresztą, zbira się bidula żeby coś wreszcie samodzielnie napisać.


No juz myslalem, że chodzi o to pierwsze   :Lol:  No ciekawe co napisze?  
In deutsch natürlich   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

chopaki .... nie klachać ... ogladać  :Lol:   :


http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1990yo.jpg

----------


## Baru

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> To Wy z Leżajska i nie powiedzieli... tyłki spiorę na drugi raz...
> 
> 
> No jak to? Myślałem że wszyscy wiedzą, przegapiłeś ?  
> 
> PS. To co z tym Leżajskiem nie tak ?


No nieee...
ja się taknie bawię!!  Krajany były a ja nieeee buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...   :cry:  
PS. Piczmany!! Ja w Łańcucie pomieszkiwam   :Wink2:  - jakby co - to wiecie - niedaleko ten Leżajsk jest, nie??

----------


## gawel

no obejrzałem buuuu ja chce z powrotem do lata i żeby było co pożegnać   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
. Zdjęcia super oczywiście bo było super  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

ja też chcę ... ja też   :Roll:   :big grin:  
no ale ...  trza swoje odczekać bo jak bedzie za często to się sobą wszyscy znudzimy   :Lol:  ... choć ja osobiście mogłabym sie spotylkać co tydzień i nie znudziłoby mi się na pewno ... gorzej , że w  nałóg alkoholowy bym wtedy popadła  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Kurde bele, było trzeba jednak użyć tej pały do przeprogramowywania nastawienia i usuwania głupich pomysłów z głowy   :Evil:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

No ta! Wista wio! Jeszcze bym do seminarium poszedł ....

----------


## cieszynianka

> No ta! Wista wio! Jeszcze bym do seminarium poszedł ....


A co, aureolka w głowę ugniata   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Teraz nie, ale po TAKIM zabiegu ........  :Confused:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Teraz nie, ale po TAKIM zabiegu ........


Na kuligu zabieg wykonamy   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## tomkwas

Zapytam żony, czy nie będzie maiła nic przeciw. Bo to różnie może potem być. A jak mi się zaczną faceci podobać... ?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Zapytam żony, czy nie będzie maiła nic przeciw. Bo to różnie może potem być. A jak mi się zaczną faceci podobać... ?


To nie w tym kierunku ma być terapia   :ohmy:

----------


## tomkwas

Dobra dobra. Nie masz gwarancji odnośnie efektu. A jeśli tylko łeb obsiniaczysz?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dobra dobra. Nie masz gwarancji odnośnie efektu. A jeśli tylko łeb obsiniaczysz?


No cóż, każdy zabieg niesie ze sobą jakieś ryzyko   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Dobra. Poddam się, ale ubezpieczę przed wyjazdem ...  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dobra. Poddam się, ale ubezpieczę przed wyjazdem ...


I to jest dobry pomysł   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> Dobra. Poddam się, ale ubezpieczę przed wyjazdem ... 
> 
> 
> I to jest dobry pomysł


nawet baaardzo   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Ty praktyk .... lepiej wiesz   :big grin:  
No właśnie. Jak kulas?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


Co mówił karawiec   :ohmy:  , gadaj szybko, bom ciekawa   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Zapytam żony, czy nie będzie maiła nic przeciw. Bo to różnie może potem być. A jak mi się zaczną faceci podobać... ?


a to źle? 
mnie się podobają i nie narzekam ....  :Roll:   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

wsio ok
choć jak na to popatrzyłem (błe, błe,  brrr)
to wydaje mi się, że przy tym co to robił, to jam jest, się nie chwaląc, Szewczyk Dratewka

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> Zapytam żony, czy nie będzie maiła nic przeciw. Bo to różnie może potem być. A jak mi się zaczną faceci podobać... ?
> 
> 
> a to źle? 
> mnie się podobają i nie narzekam ....


Kiedyś się na RW wypowiedziałem w temacie ... i ze trzy tygodnie się to za mną ciągnęło. A cieszynianka mało sie nie udławiła ...

----------


## coolibeer

Na polecenie dagulki wrzucam  :smile:  Podpisy takie lipne ale jakoś to będzie każdy się integrował i wie z kim rozmawiał  :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> wsio ok
> choć jak na to popatrzyłem (błe, błe,  brrr)
> to wydaje mi się, że przy tym co to robił, to jam jest, się nie chwaląc, Szewczyk Dratewka


No to chwała Bogu i krawcowi   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Na polecenie dagulki wrzucam  Podpisy takie lipne ale jakoś to będzie każdy się integrował i wie z kim rozmawiał 
> (...)


Ale fajne   :big grin:  , tego mi trzeba było

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


eee tam ... dzieci masz?
masz..... 
żone masz? 
masz.... 
zaświadczy w razie czego - co sie na zapas martwisz   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
o!
Jest fotka, gdzie jestem od frontu!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Roll:  
Oglądałem i mam przemyślenia!

Następnym razem będę bliżej zimnej płyty, napojów i w ciągłym ruchu!!!
Więcej konsumować a mniej gadać!  :Lol:  

Chyba...
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> o!
> Jest fotka, gdzie jestem od frontu!!!    
>  
> Oglądałem i mam przemyślenia!
> 
> Następnym razem będę bliżej zimnej płyty, napojów i w ciągłym ruchu!!!
> Więcej konsumować a mniej gadać!  
> 
> Chyba...
> Adam M.


Ale pogadać przecież trzeba   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Aaaaadaś.... toć gadanie z Tobą to sama przyjemność   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Aaaaadaś.... toć gadanie z Tobą to sama przyjemność


... i ogrom wiedzy na przeróżne tematy   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

:oops:  
Ale ze stołu skubnąć czasem też trzeba, aby z sił nie opaść...
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

a opadałeś?   :ohmy:  
bo nie zauważyłam ....  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

:oops:  
Czerpałem z zapasów sadełka...
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Czerpałem z zapasów sadełka...
> Adam M.


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Czyjego sadełka   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

jezus maria ...trza było mówić ... to bym Ci i swoje sadełko podrzuciła ....  ... bo mam nadmiar   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Braki dopędzałem procentami...
Każde sadełko kiedyś się jednak kończy....  :cry:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Zbul.. Zbulwa!!!
Zbulwesowano mię!
Idę do hyde parku ochydnie sie powywnętrzać!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  !!!
Adam ! Ten M.!

----------


## daggulka

co się stało?  :ohmy:  
Adaś ...przeca Ty niespotykanie spokojny człek jesteś ......   :Roll:

----------


## Baru

Noooo to nareszcie wiem jak niektórzy wyglądają!!
ehhh... zazdroszczę Wam...
Daggulka! A Ty solo byłaś?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Noooo to nareszcie wiem jak niektórzy wyglądają!!
> ehhh... zazdroszczę Wam...
> Daggulka! A Ty solo byłaś?


Nie, była przecież z nami   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Noooo to nareszcie wiem jak niektórzy wyglądają!!
> ehhh... zazdroszczę Wam...
> Daggulka! A Ty solo byłaś?


boszszsszz, zawsze jestem solo ... bo ja imprezy jeżdżę żeby sobie odpocząć, wiesz?  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

a przywiozła mnie faktycznie Cieszka ... za co jej i Piotrusiowi wielki buziak   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał Baru
> 
> Noooo to nareszcie wiem jak niektórzy wyglądają!!
> ehhh... zazdroszczę Wam...
> Daggulka! A Ty solo byłaś?
> 
> 
> boszszsszz, zawsze jestem solo ... bo ja imprezy jeżdżę żeby sobie odpocząć, wiesz?    
> 
> a przywiozła mnie faktycznie Cieszka ... za co jej i Piotrusiowi wielki buziak


  :Lol:   Wygląda na to, że tylko przywiozła i zostawiła na pastwę komunikacji państwowej   :Lol:

----------


## Baru

No bo ja to pewnie też bym solo...dlatego tak się czepiam tych Piczmanów i Retro...

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ... no oczywiście, że także odwiozła   :oops:   :Lol:  


Baru .... a w czym problem? 
Myślisz , ze bedziesz samotnie sie bawić?
no way ..... nasi panowie na to nie pozwolą .... znam z autopsji ....
bo co jak co , ale facetów na forum mamy zajefajnych .....  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszka ... no oczywiście, że także odwiozła    
> 
> 
> Baru .... a w czym problem? 
> Myślisz , ze bedziesz samotnie sie bawić?
> no way ..... nasi panowie na to nie pozwolą .... znam z autopsji ....
> bo co jak co , ale facetów na forum mamy zajefajnych .....


A niektórych to się powinno pilnować przed nimi samymi  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Baru

Eeee... nie o samo spotkanie mi biega, jeno o podróż!!
To kiedy i gdzie ten kulig?   :Wink2:  
I kto śnieg przywozi??   :Lol: 

Noo chyba, że powitanie jesieni się zrobi...   :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

Pewnie!
Przysiądzie się taki, pogada i "pacjent" zasypia w połowie imprezy, niezależnie od tego jaka muzyczka leci....  :Roll:  

Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Eeee... nie o samo spotkanie mi biega, jeno o podróż!!
> o kiedy i gdzie ten kulig?   
> I kto śnieg przywozi??  
> 
> Noo chyba, że powitanie jesieni się zrobi...


Kulig ma być w Istebnej, termin do uzgodnienia, a na śnieg zamówienie trzeba wysłać   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Pewnie!
> Przysiądzie się taki, pogada i "pacjent" zasypia w połowie imprezy, niezależnie od tego jaka muzyczka leci....  
> 
> Adam M.


A zasnął który   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Baru

> A zasnął który


No właśnie - też chciałam zapytać...

----------


## Baru

Ło ranyyyyy!! Zaś 3 stówy ode mnie. 5 godzin jazdy...ale chyba samochód to kiepski pomysł, nie??

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> A zasnął który    
> 
> 
> No właśnie - też chciałam zapytać...


Jeden zasnął, ale nie od rozmowy z Adamem, tylko ze zmęczenia intensywnym integrowaniem się z innymi   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Ulżyło mi...
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ło ranyyyyy!! Zaś 3 stówy ode mnie. 5 godzin jazdy...ale chyba samochód to kiepski pomysł, nie??


Od nas było 4 stówy   :ohmy:  
A samochód to był dobry pomysł   :big grin:  
O której chcesz, którędy chcesz, przystanek gdzie chcesz, same plusy dodatnie    :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ulżyło mi...
> Adam M.


Szykuj się na następną pogadankę   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

jezzzzuuuu ...spać miałam iśc ....przez to forum chodze jak naćpana całymi dniami ..... gały na zapałki  :oops:   :Roll:  

a ja choć raz bede miała blisko   :big grin:  
a niech mi powie kto , że nie przyjedzie bo za daleko .... 
to już nigdy sie w Wawie nie spotkamy   :big tongue:   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> jezzzzuuuu ...spać miałam iśc ....przez to forum chodze jak naćpana całymi dniami ..... gały na zapałki   
> 
> a ja choć raz bede miała blisko   
> a niech mi powie kto , że nie przyjedzie bo za daleko .... 
> to już nigdy sie w Wawie nie spotkamy



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dobranoc i już nie piszcie, bo jutro nie wstanę   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

ja też ide.... dobranoc wszystkim .....
buziole przesyłam  ....   :Wink2:

----------


## Baru

No dobra - już też nie będe pisała... dobranoc!

----------


## adam_mk

"już nie piszcie"
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
Trzepie mnie!

Powinienem wywalić telepatrzydło na jaki śmietnik!

Buziole dobra rzecz!
Może się trochę uspokoję...  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Baru

Słuchajcie!
Cza by się zdecydować gdzie piszemy...czy tutaj czy na psychologu - trza co chwilę ganiać i sprawdzać czy w drugim wewontku się ktoś nie dopisał. Proponuję jednak tutaj - co wy na to??

----------


## daggulka

ja tam moge zawsze i wszędzie ... i tu.... i tam....   :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

apeluję do Twórcy dużych fotek z podpisami, aby na drugiej poprawił podpis pod *sSiwym12*
trochę szacunku
dla naprawdę siwych włosów   :big grin:  

pewnie nie da rady bez ingerencji w obrazek, ale trawę można skosić
co najwyżej *sSiwy12* kapcia kawałek straci

----------


## daggulka

coolibeer niedostępny jest ... na gg oczywiście   :Wink2:  
jak go capne to mu powiem   :big grin:  

no trza chopakowi wybaczyć ... spieszył się ....
ja naciskałam   :Roll:  

poprawi ... mojego nicka może też  przy okazji  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

no tak  :oops:  

ge zjadł

wespół zespół się naprawi

----------


## daggulka

wiesz ... może to jakiś znak ... może czas se nicka zmienić ....   :Roll:  
daggulka już się wszystkim opatrzyła....  :Lol: 

zacząć wszystko od nowa .... z czystą kartą...
ciekawe czy by mnie ktoś rozpoznał po wpisach ....  :Roll:  
trzaby sie bardzo pilnowac a ja szczera z natury baba jestem ....
hm..... chyba by nic z tego nie wyszło....   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

kochani ... zapraszamy z Anulą74 na pogaduchy w jednym wewontku .... niech bedzie wszystko w jednym miejscu a nie rozpieprzone po wszystkich działach   :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziendobe...ch,t170186.htm

----------


## retrofood

kulig moze być w Łążku Garncarskim (niedaleko Janów Lubelski, 1 km od drogi nr 9) Wkoło las i górki. I taniej niż w Istebnej.

----------


## daggulka

w Istebnej drogo nie bedzie ... powiedziałabym nawet , że tanio .... bo po dużej znajomości   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
z Cieszką gadaliśmy o tym w drodze powrotnej ... no ale to Cieszka załatwiać bedzie ...więc Ona koszty w swoim czasie poda....

to co? serioserio ... na kuligu zimą się sportykamy na połedniu ?
wszyscy jak jeden mąż?  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

Ja jak jeden Konkubent  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Ja jak jeden Konkubent


ooo... jak fajnie Cie poczytać   :big grin:  
a konkubent to nie Ty jeden   :big tongue:  
a poza tym do tego czasu to się można dwa razy rozwieść i za mąż wyjść tudzież się ożenić   :Lol:  

więc faktycznie źle się wyraziłam   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  

chodziło mi o to , że jak wszyscy to wszyscy ... babcia też   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Jak mąż zaufania, albo mąż opatrzności   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no tak ... bo mi słowo "mąż" to zupełnie się z imprezami nie kojarzy ...   :Roll:   :big tongue:   :big grin:  

czasem trza odpocząć....   :Wink2:  ... no i domator - najbardziej wdzięczny mi jest kiedy nie nalegam i nie musi ze mną na żadne imprezy nigdzie jeździć   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

aaaach
*MEA CULPA*
wiszę wyposażenie apteczki
komu?

no i tak ogólnie bo tego nie było
*DZIĘKUJĘ* za pomoc
bardzo...

----------


## daggulka

ja nie pomagałam .... ale i tak było miło   :Wink2:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  

sSiwy i tomkwas pomagali czynnie .... na tyle czynnie , że zdjęć żadnych nie miał kto robić .... i chwała bogu..... 
a apteczka? 
dwie były .... pamiętam , że jedna chyba tomkwas'a?  :Roll:

----------


## elutek

kulig - super pomysł  :big grin:  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?


kochana ... to pytanie nie na miejscu .... w tym towarzystwie  nie da się nudzić  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał elutek
> 
> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?  
> 
> 
> kochana ... to pytanie nie na miejscu .... w tym towarzystwie  nie da się nudzić


oj, kusisz, kusisz...   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

elutek .... bo to nie science fiction ino szczera  prawda   :Lol:  

zapytaj kogokolwiek z uczestników  ... potwierdzi   :Wink2:  
na obu ostatnich spotkaniach kole 6 rano jak się kładałam spać przychodziła ta sama refleksja :
"k.... , dlaczemu tak krótko?  :Confused:  "
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> no i tak ogólnie bo tego nie było
> *DZIĘKUJĘ* za pomoc
> bardzo...


dobra ... to se dla odmiany podziękujemy zamiast podzieńdoberkujemy ....
to ja Ci bardzo, ale to bardzo dziękuję za to , że wróciłeś .... strasznie mi było smutno, że nie zdążyłam się z Tobą pożegnać ....   :oops:   :Roll: 
jest jeszcze jedna opcja .... zdążyłam ale nie pamiętałam ...   :Roll:  

a zauważyliście , że Depiego nie ma od spotkania na forum ?
może już nas nie lubi   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## cieszynianka

> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?


Wtedy się jedzie nie na płozach, tylko na kołach   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał elutek
> 
> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?  
> 
> 
> Wtedy się jedzie nie na płozach, tylko na kołach


ahaaaaaaaaaa, bo juz myślałam, że na łabudkach...   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał elutek
> 
> ...


Nie ma żadnego kuszenia, tylko Twoja obecność jest następnym razem *obligatoryjna*  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?


znam parę ciekawych zajęć...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał elutek
> 
> kulig - super pomysł  tym razem chętnie przyjechałabym, ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić?  
> 
> 
> znam parę ciekawych zajęć...


... kontynuuj wypowiedź   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

dobra ....dawaj na tapete ...coś wybierzemy....   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

Widziałam dzisiaj jak w stronę gór wysokich (ja z tych niskich) cięła ciężarówka wyładowana kilkoma saniami ze szczerego drewna. Czyżby Cieszynianka już zaczęła kompletować?   :ohmy:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Widziałam dzisiaj jak w stronę gór wysokich (ja z tych niskich) cięła ciężarówka wyładowana kilkoma saniami ze szczerego drewna. Czyżby Cieszynianka już zaczęła kompletować?


Zamówienie już poszło   :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

aaaaa....

Jeśli chodzi o podziekowania...

Piczman! Identyfikatory piekne popełniłeś!!!

I dwie złote myśli:
Cytuje z pamięci:
1. Podczas ekspresyjnego tańca "wiesz, normalnie nie tańczę. Ale tu zimno jest!"
2. Podczas przutulania Żony " Lekarz zabronił mi sie podniecać. Dlatego seks tylko z żoną"

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> aaaaa....
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o podziekowania...
> 
> Piczman! Identyfikatory piekne popełniłeś!!!
> 
> I dwie złote myśli:
> Cytuje z pamięci:
> 1. Podczas ekspresyjnego tańca "wiesz, normalnie nie tańczę. Ale tu zimno jest!"
> *2. Podczas przutulania Żony " Lekarz zabronił mi sie podniecać. Dlatego seks tylko z żoną"*


Czyj to cytat, bo nie wiem czy już mam robić Mojej Większej Połowie awanturę   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> Widziałam dzisiaj jak w stronę gór wysokich (ja z tych niskich) cięła ciężarówka wyładowana kilkoma saniami ze szczerego drewna. Czyżby Cieszynianka już zaczęła kompletować?  
> 
> 
> Zamówienie już poszło


Nie przeinwestuj tylko.   :Wink2:  
Pamiętam jak w firmie, w której dawno temu pracowałam organizowana była wycieczka. Wszyscy sie spierali, gdzie, jak itp. W końcu wszedł dyrektor i wszyscy do niego jak do ojca (fajny był), aby rozsądził. A on na to: może być 3 dni wkoło naszej firmy, bo i tak bede w doborowym towarzystwie i cały czas pijany.   :Lol:   Klasa jednym słowem   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


No i oszczędnie   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Firma nie sponsorowała tej wycieczki. Koszty pokrywali pracownicy (bo sie lubili i chcieli razem wyskoczyć), więc podobnie jak na forum   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> aaaaa....
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o podziekowania...
> 
> Piczman! Identyfikatory piekne popełniłeś!!!


co racja to racja ... na chopak talent.... 





> I dwie złote myśli:
> Cytuje z pamięci:
> 1. Podczas ekspresyjnego tańca "wiesz, normalnie nie tańczę. Ale tu zimno jest!"
> 2. Podczas przutulania Żony " Lekarz zabronił mi sie podniecać. Dlatego seks tylko z żoną"


massssakra   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ciekawe czy ktoś się przyzna .... absolutnie nikogo nie podpuszczam....   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> aaaaa....
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o podziekowania...
> 
> Piczman! Identyfikatory piekne popełniłeś!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Albo puści parę, bo nadal nie wiem czy już mam robić rozróbę   :cool:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

"ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić? "

Zrobimy sobie ten śnieg.
Akurat to trudne nie jest!  :Lol:  
"Tymi ręcami" można...
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

> "ale jak nie będzie śniegu - to co będziemy robić? "
> 
> Zrobimy sobie ten śnieg.
> Akurat to trudne nie jest!  
> "Tymi ręcami" można...
> Adam M.


nie ma rzeczy której Addaś nie potrafi ... więc już wiemy , ze snieg na 100% bedzie ...  :big grin:  
czy ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś wątpliwości ?  :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Jak sobie przypomnę, że tydzień temu o tej porze.... się działo
to, aż się łezka w oku kręci...  tak było fajnie

pozdrawiam i czekam na następne spotkanie

P.S.
Ja już nie pamiętam, czy już dziękowałem, ale w takim razie jeszcze raz Ci Daggulko dziękuję, że mnie namówiłaś i wyciągnęłaś na te imprezę   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Co z okiem   :ohmy:

----------


## TINEK

> Co z okiem


A już przeszło samo, i gotowe na kulig
A i sanki wyszykowane, konkretną grubą linkę otrzymały   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Co z okiem  
> 
> 
> A już przeszło samo, i gotowe na kulig
> A i sanki wyszykowane, konkretną grubą linkę otrzymały


Ty Tinku, nie sanki szykuj, tylko za uprzężą się rozglądaj   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Tinek ... to ja bardzo Ci dziękuję , że pozwoliłeś poznać się osobiście .... uwierz mi - nie każdy ma odwagę na takie spotkanie przyjechać - ale Ci którzy przyjeżdżają - nie żałują   :Lol:  
ja wierzę, ze Ty tez nie żałujesz i spotkamy się przy okazji następnego spotkania - gdziekolwiek będzie i kiedykolwiek   :big grin:  

to samo tyczy się pozostałych   :big grin:  

bo ja nie wiem .... może jestem nieco naiwna , może jestem nieco infantylna w tym co robię .... ale wierzę, ze mam tu prawdziwych przyjaciół którzy pomogą w potrzebie  jeśli będzie kiedyś jakakolwiek pomoc potrzeba i ja im pomocy nie odmówię jeśli będę mogła takiej udzielić ....

----------


## daggulka

tyle tylko , że dla mnie największa pomocą i życzliwością jest to, że mogę tu na forum z Wami pogadać ... powyżalać się , no i spotkać ... 
przyznam się - przed każdym zlotem miałam nieludzką tremę ... strasznie się spinałam ... 
a w ubiegłą sobotę tremy nie było wcale .... czułam się jakbym jechała na spotkanie ludzi których od lat znam ... cieszyłam się jak dziecko które dostaje zabawkę ... naprawdę ....
to , co my tu tworzymy .... wspaniałe jest po prostu ....   :oops:

----------


## TINEK

> bo ja nie wiem .... może jestem nieco naiwna , może jestem nieco infantylna w tym co robię .... ale wierzę, ze mam tu prawdziwych przyjaciół którzy pomogą w potrzebie  jeśli będzie kiedyś jakakolwiek pomoc potrzeba i ja im pomocy nie odmówię jeśli będę mogła takiej udzielić ....


trudnych słów przy sobocie używasz, ale rozumiem co do mnie mówisz i zawsze jakby co, to wal śmiało
(to jak ja w Krakowie pracuję to znaczy ze nie daleko Ciebie?)

pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

Tinek ... ponad sto kilosków ... znajdź Jastrzębie Zdrój na mapie ... od niego masz do mnie jeszcze 10km ... zapraszam - moje drzwi zawsze otwarte .... dla przyjaciół z forum   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

No znalazłem, faktycznie nie tak daleko

----------


## cieszynianka

> No znalazłem, faktycznie nie tak daleko


No, to teraz poszukaj Cieszyna   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

ja wiem, gdzie Cieszyn   :big grin:  
Ale nie wiedziałem czy mam szukać Jastrzębia, czy Zebrzydowic tych większych, a to sie okazało że są Zebrzydowice koło Jastrzębia   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no, bingo ... to juz wiesz gdzie szukać ...   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no, bingo ... to juz wiesz gdzie szukać ...


... i gdzie przyjechać w odwiedziny   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no , ba....   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

no, ba  

i wiem wszystko   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

to ja czekam w najstarszym mieście w Polsce   :big grin:  
no, niech mnie ktoś odwiedzi    :smile:

----------


## daggulka

kochana ..... zagadki? o tej porze? 
mój mózg się wyłączył kole 19   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> kochana ..... zagadki? o tej porze? 
> mój mózg się wyłączył kole 19


eee, zaraz zagadki   :smile:   z kart wróciłam, nawet wygrałam   :Roll:   i sama sobie się dziwię, że jeszcze nie śpię...    :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kochana ..... zagadki? o tej porze? 
> mój mózg się wyłączył kole 19   
> 
> 
> eee, zaraz zagadki    z kart wróciłam, nawet wygrałam    i sama sobie się dziwię, że jeszcze nie śpię...


No to masz szare komórki po rozgrzewce, a my nie   :Roll:

----------


## TINEK

> to ja czekam w najstarszym mieście w Polsce   
> no, niech mnie ktoś odwiedzi


Kalisz

to blisko ode mnie

----------


## elutek

TINEK - a jak blisko?   :smile:

----------


## TINEK

a tak 75 - 80 km będzie

to mój teren działania

----------


## elutek

> a tak 75 - 80 km będzie
> 
> to mój teren działania


mam nadzieję, że działanie jest konstruktywne   :smile:

----------


## TINEK

na ja też mam taką nadzieję

już 10 lat pracuje i mnie jeszcze nie wywalili    :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał elutek
> 
> to ja czekam w najstarszym mieście w Polsce   
> no, niech mnie ktoś odwiedzi   
> 
> 
> Kalisz
> 
> to blisko ode mnie


ostrożnie mijaj Kalisz?

----------


## elutek

> ostrożnie mijaj Kalisz?


nieee, szybko mijaj Kalisz   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> ostrożnie mijaj Kalisz?
> 
> 
> nieee, szybko mijaj Kalisz


szybko dojedź do, a mijaj już powoli

----------


## Piczman

Sorki ze mnie nie było ale musiałem się wprowadzić do chałupy   :Lol:  

*Baru* , jak by co to wiemy   :Wink2:  Dzięki za zaproszenie !

*coulignon* , zobacz to :
http://www.ekabaret.pl/video.php?cmd=click&id=1181 Innym też polecam   :Wink2:  

Coś czytam że kulig się szykuje, wstępnie możecie wpisać nas na listę jak by co !
Pozdrawiamy   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

> *coulignon* , zobacz to :
> http://www.ekabaret.pl/video.php?cmd=click&id=1181 Innym też polecam


jaaaapierniczeeeee .... to wiele wyjaśnia ... 
ale nie wszystko ....
zastanawiam się, Piczman czy to było przyznanie do winy czy naprowadzenie na sprawcę....  :Lol:  





> Coś czytam że kulig się szykuje, wstępnie możecie wpisać nas na listę jak by co !


no ja nawet nie pytam ... jak wszyscy to wszyscy - jak jeden mąż , konkubent i babcia też ...   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Sorki ze mnie nie było ale musiałem się wprowadzić do chałupy   
> 
> Pozdrawiamy


No i jak u siebie   :ohmy:  , pisz jakie wrażenia, jak poszło, jak się spało pierwszą noc, no i wogóle, będę Wam _zazdraszczać_  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

w dzienniku budowy ma wszystko   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> w dzienniku budowy ma wszystko


  :oops:   Już lecę, jakoś się jeszcze nie nauczyłam po dziennikach latać   :Roll:  , ale nadrobię   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

JA tam mu już zazdraszczam.

----------


## Piczman

Zazdraszczajcie   :big tongue:  

Życie staje się piękniejsze, może nie będe musiał tyle pić   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Gdzie jest Depi???

----------


## Piczman

Wk... sie na mnie znowu ?   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Wk... sie na mnie znowu ?


eeee..., chyba na mnie...  :sad:

----------


## cieszynianka

A może Depi już szykuje te chomąta na kulig   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Wk... sie na mnie znowu ?   
> 
> 
> eeee..., chyba na mnie...


w ubiegłym tygodniu z nim sms-owałam ... bo tez się martwiłam , cytuję co odpisał:
_"Spoko, żyję . 
Albo jestem zajety , albo pijany albo na kacu.
A najczęściej występuje kombinacja 2 czynników"_
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ale mnie też go tu na forum brakuje bardzo ....   :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

dagulka ale ja jestem  :big tongue:  wiec głowa do góry  :big tongue:  heheh

----------


## daggulka

ostatnio tak sie opierniczasz na forum, ze masakra... dziennik nieuzupełniony , na wewontkach mało Cie widać ...   :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> ostatnio tak sie opierniczasz na forum, ze masakra... dziennik nieuzupełniony , *na wewontkach mało Cie widać* ...


Prawdę mówi   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

postanowiłam zebrać wszystkie linki do zdjęć w jedenym wątku ...wygodniej sie oglada ... a przyznam się , że czesto zagladam do tych zdjęć ....  
i tak mi jakoś .... smutno ....  że było- minęło   :Roll:  

zdjęcia tomkwasa
http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#

zdjęcia Piczmana
http://img3.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=...elczopulpi.jpg

zdjęcia Barbossy
http://picasaweb.google.pl/Barbossa2...LWg-bCfpMqddQ#

zdjęcia cieszynianki
http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1990yo.jpg

----------


## cieszynianka

> postanowiłam zebrać wszystkie linki do zdjęć w jedenym wątku ...wygodniej sie oglada ... a przyznam się , że czesto zagladam do tych zdjęć ....  
> i tak mi jakoś .... smutno ....  że było- minęło   
> 
> zdjęcia tomkwasa
> http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#
> 
> zdjęcia Piczmana
> http://img3.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=...elczopulpi.jpg
> 
> ...


Przeżyjmy to jeszcze raz   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

cieszka .... nawet nie wiesz jak bym chciała ....   :sad:

----------


## tomkwas

To ja jeszcze dołożę małą bombkę ...   :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A7lKmyrfJA

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

Toooomek .... siedze i rycze .... ze śmiechu ...........   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

allllejaaaazda......  :Lol:  

ja chcę jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeszczeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ................  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Będzie będzie.
Z całym dziełem troszkę się jeszcze zejdzie, ale nie mogłem sobie darować drobnego zwiastuna ...  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

Tomek ... jestes mistrzem ... masz talent , chopie ... ja Ci to mówię   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

:oops:

----------


## daggulka

Ty sie mnie tu nie czerwień ... bo to najprawdziwsza  prawda jest ...  :big grin:  

czekam w takim razie na ciąg dalszy ...  :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Dajcie mi kilka dni to tez coś sklecę   :Wink2:  

Pozdrowionka   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

Ano właśnie. Czasu brak zeby tak normalnie przysiąść ...
Na to twoje to czekam bardzo, bo i sprzęt profeska i operator widać że z głową.

----------


## daggulka

kofane chopaki jesteście ...  :Wink2:  
coś mi się zdo , ze długo bedziemy jeszcze to spotkanie wspominac ... i dzieki bogu ... bo było zajeb....   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

na kulig w styczniu sie oczywiście piszecie? nie wyobrazam sobie , coby Was nie było   :Roll:

----------


## Piczman

Wiele nie nagrałem ale wstawię trochę najlepszych fotek na początek, potem pomixuje i cos fajnego powinno wyjść!

Ale coś mi się wydaje że *coolibeer* miał coś klecić, czy nie tak ?

----------


## daggulka

no miał, miał ... ale jest usprawiedliwiony  ...prace pisał, broni się w październiku , do tego buduje , pracuje i w związku z tym cierpi na chroniczny brak czasu ...  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

A jak ja mu to mam wysłać? Przeca on moją kamerą kręcił.  :wink: 
Sam się wezmę i coś tam pokleję. Dam radę.
Powiem tylko, że i bez montowania, ten materiał przyprawia o napady śmiechu.  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> na kulig w styczniu sie oczywiście piszecie? nie wyobrazam sobie , coby Was nie było


Kulig owszem. Właściwie ja to nie mam nic do gadania, bo w Ruścu moja żoneczka się z cieszynianką albo z Dużym poumawiała.

----------


## daggulka

no bo Tomkwasowa to mądra babka jest i wie co dobre   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

He he he. No nie przypadkiem mnie za męża brała ....  :smile:   :cool:

----------


## gawel

> Dajcie mi kilka dni to tez coś sklecę   
> 
> Pozdrowionka


Dajemy, dajemy   :big grin:  , najpierw zaworek do CUW a potem troche rest your self , no a potem film spoko co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> He he he. No nie przypadkiem mnie za męża brała ....


wiedziałam, ze to napiszesz ....  :big tongue:

----------


## gawel

> To ja jeszcze dołożę małą bombkę ...   
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A7lKmyrfJA


REWELACJA !!!! . Dobra to była przystawka a teraz czekamy na danko główne i deserki  :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> wiedziałam, ze to napiszesz ....


  :ohmy:  to było do mnie ??? Wszelki duch ....

----------


## daggulka

nie , Piotrus ... do Tomka   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> nie , Piotrus ... do Tomka


  :cry:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> To ja jeszcze dołożę małą bombkę ...   
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A7lKmyrfJA
> 
>                
> 
> 
> REWELACJA !!!! . Dobra to była przystawka a teraz czekamy na danko główne i deserki


  :ohmy:   Ale fajnie   :big grin:  
Też czekam   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

Tak miałem zmontować ale nie mam materiału. Czy już coś zostało pocięte albo mamy co montować?



ehs... z tego co widzę poprzeczka została postawiona bardzo wysoko oglądając film na youtube  :big tongue:  


Ale na pocieszenie to widzę że większość moich materiałów które kręciłem trafiło na trailer  :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

> Ale na pocieszenie to widzę że większość moich materiałów które kręciłem trafiło na trailer


I w pełnej wersji zostaniesz umieszczony jako  jeden z autorów.  :wink:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Ale na pocieszenie to widzę że większość moich materiałów które kręciłem trafiło na trailer 
> 
> 
> I w pełnej wersji zostaniesz umieszczony jako  jeden z autorów.


To było moje marzenie  :wink:  ale jak byś miał materiał z dwóch kamer to poproszę na płytke dvd jak można to też coś zmajstruje bo mam nawet już pomysła  :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

> 


jaki skromny 
filmik mjut malina  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

obejrzałam   :big grin:   :Lol:    SUPER FILM   :big grin: 
* tomkwas* - jestem pełna podziwu, naprawdę   :smile:  

i bardzo bym chciała nauczyć się grać na ... głośniku   :Lol: 
/kto to grał? Barbossa?    :Roll:   /

----------


## tomkwas

Ano, on Ci.  :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> Ano, on Ci.


  :big grin:   fajnie, to już mniej się boję...   :Wink2:  

ale *cieszynianka* to musi koniecznie nauczyć mnie tych nowych, tanecznych kroków   :smile:   -bo  nie znam   :sad:

----------


## sSiwy12

> obejrzałam      SUPER FILM  
> * tomkwas* - jestem pełna podziwu, naprawdę   
> 
> i bardzo bym chciała nauczyć się grać na ... głośniku  
> /kto to grał? Barbossa?     /


Przez mgnienie oka grał także sam  TKT (Twórca Kilku Tomów).

----------


## elutek

> Napisał elutek
> 
> obejrzałam      SUPER FILM  
> * tomkwas* - jestem pełna podziwu, naprawdę   
> 
> i bardzo bym chciała nauczyć się grać na ... głośniku  
> /kto to grał? Barbossa?     /
> 
> 
> Przez mgnienie oka grał także sam  TKT (Twórca Kilku Tomów).


wiem, wiem, wieszcza od razu rozpoznałam   :smile:  
oj, szykuje się u mnie w styczniu kurs gry na głośniku     :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> Ano, on Ci. 
> 
> 
>    fajnie, to już mniej się boję...   
> 
> ale *cieszynianka* to musi koniecznie nauczyć mnie tych nowych, tanecznych kroków    -bo  nie znam



Ha, ha, ha   :Confused:  
Jakby co, to byłam trzeźwa   :oops:   :Lol:  

(Takie fiksum dyrdum imprezowe _mię najszło_,  ale te typy tak mają, taka normalność alternatywna   :big grin:  )   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> Takie fiksum dyrdum imprezowe _mię najszło_,


ale naprawdę mi się podoba   :smile:    nauczysz mnie?   :Roll:  jakby co, to może być z głośnikiem   :big grin:  
norrrmalnie chyba pojadę na ten kulig   :Lol:  ale bardzo obawiam się moich zdjęć   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Takie fiksum dyrdum imprezowe _mię najszło_,   
> 
> 
> ale naprawdę mi się podoba     nauczysz mnie?   jakby co, to może być z głośnikiem   
> *norrrmalnie chyba pojadę na ten kulig *  ale bardzo obawiam się moich zdjęć


No i o to chodzi   :big grin:  

Nauczę Cię wszystkiego, co tylko zechcesz   :Wink2:  

( w repertuarze różne dziedziny   :Roll:  )
 :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał elutek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


_dopsze_  :oops:   jak dożyję, to będę, z wielką chęcią i ochotą    :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał elutek
> 
> ...


Wśród tych różnych dziedzin szczególnie dobrze mi idzie _szorstki język budowlany_  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Instrukcja gry na głośniku Depiego  :smile: 

1. Wypij kilka głębszych  kwasu chlebowego...
2. Zapuść dobrą muzę z laptopa  :wink: 
3. Weź kolumnę głośnikową 
4. Udawaj że grasz na gitarze i reszta już sama pójdzie  :wink:

----------


## tomkwas

Phi. Tak to by każdy umiał. Ale to jeszcze trzeba mieć technikę  ...

----------


## Barbossa

5. nie zwracaj uwagi na przerażony wzrok właściciela głośnika

----------


## cieszynianka

> Instrukcja gry na głośniku Depiego 
> 
> 1. Wypij kilka głębszych  kwasu chlebowego...
> 2. Zapuść dobrą muzę z laptopa 
> 3. Weź kolumnę głośnikową 
> 4. Udawaj że grasz na gitarze i *reszta już sama pójdzie*


Wprost na You Tube   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Odgrzewam kotleta dla tych co boją się na kulig jechać  :smile:  Zobaczcie jak było abyście wiedzieli co ze sobą zabrać... To były kurna czasy... Obym dożył do kuligu  :smile:

----------


## kala67

> Odgrzewam kotleta dla tych co boją się na kulig jechać  Zobaczcie jak było abyście wiedzieli co ze sobą zabrać... To były kurna czasy... Obym dożył do kuligu


dzieki!!!!!!  :big tongue:   przejżalam fotki i nabrałam ochoty jeszcze większej na kulig!!!!!  :big tongue:  
ale stresa lekkiego nadal mam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

nie ma co się stresować ..... bedzie super   :big grin:

----------


## kala67

> nie ma co się stresować ..... bedzie super


dzieki daggulka!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

to szczera prawda jest .... zawsze jak wracam do domu z imprezy forumowej to mam przez tydzień depresję  z powodu  że to już koniec  a następna o ile będzie to za kilka miesięcy   :Roll:

----------


## kala67

a ja se luknęłam na daggulke na NK   :Lol:  
i zaproszenie zostawiłam tyż   :oops:  
na kuligu sie poznamy i zintegrujemy przeciez   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dobrze , że napisałaś ... bo ja na NK raz na ruski rok zaglądam ...   :oops:   :big grin:

----------

